# changing from 4.10 gear to 3.73 possible?



## tha_lildude (Jul 23, 2008)

B&B or anyone else that knows.

I was looking at a 2006 1500HD with the 6.0. its a sweet lookin truck and it has 29k miles and this guy is selling it for 20 grand, its fully loaded, leather, dvd, sunroof, everything. i was wondering, it has the 4.10 gears in it, and i dont plan on towing on a daily basis, and was wondering if i could switch it over to 3.73 gears, and if so about how much would these parts be, and how difficult would it be? i wouldnt be using this for strictly plowing, it would be my daily driver and plow every now and then when i needed a little extra money. I decided to ask this on here becaues my mechanic friend (who works at a dealership) is on vacation so i cant ask him! any help would be greatly appreciated! thanks in advance.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Really it wouldnt be worth it. The fuel mileage increase wouldnt be that great to justify it, if it were me anyways. You would probably pick up 1 mile to the gallon with the 3.73's but loose a lot of towing power. Dont get me wrong the 6.0 with the 3.73's does just fine towing but the 4.10 equiped trucks do much better.

B&B probably knows but I think you have to change the carrier out to go down the 3.73's. If thats the case I would say by the time you did the front and rear... toss a locker or ltd slip in it while youre at it... $2-2500


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

do you do much hiway driving? or just a little hiway and most around town and such? if little hiway leave the 4.10 for the grunt. to answer your question- YES- you can but will be $$$ mainly in labor


----------



## tha_lildude (Jul 23, 2008)

my main driving consists of about 6-7 mile trip, to and from work, school, home, all city. 100 mile trips to my cabin, and back home, highway. 100 mile trips to a local mountain to snowmachine, pulling a 4 place with a sled in the bed of the truck, 5 snowmachines total, highway. and posibly plowing. i do my snowmachine trip at least once a week, but usually twice, and i usually run to my cabin once a week. the snowmachines and trailer probably only weigh about 5,000 pounds. i really wouldnt be towing anything heavier than this. there is a hill that i climb on the way to snowmachine, for about 5-8 miles, pretty steep. my buddies diesel actually downshifts going up this hill.


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

and i guess anchorage has plenty of mountains too?

stick with the 4.10 bud


----------



## MAR4CARS (Oct 6, 2005)

I would leave the 410 as stated the cost of swap is expensive and the return in fuel savings does not justify it.


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

overdrive equiped vehicles = deep gears to get bottom end power and then when in o.d. it all works out.

for you stick with 4.10 gears and dont wast the swap over money for little 3.73 gears you wont fell much diffrence in.


----------



## ChevKid03 (Dec 23, 2007)

for 20 grand, you could get a 2500HD with 3.73's.... why get the 1500HD?


----------

